# Hep to identify little grey model



## Craigbowen (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi 

can anyone tell me what Ferguson model this is ? I used to drive it on my uncles farm in the 80s..


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Craigbowen, welcome to the forum.

Here's four Fergusons that resemble your Uncle's tractor. You could ask this question on an antique tractor forum. But I suspect they will want more pictures.... 





__





TractorData.com Ferguson TE-20 tractor information







www.tractordata.com








__





TractorData.com Ferguson TEA-20 tractor information







www.tractordata.com








__





TractorData.com Ferguson TO-20 tractor information







www.tractordata.com








__





TractorData.com Ferguson TO-30 tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------

